# Odds for this seasons Euroleague are out!



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

1. Maccabi Tel-Aviv, Benneton Treviso 5
2. Taugres 7
3. Panathinaikos, Barcelona 8
4. Skipper Bologna, Siena 11
5. Cska Moscow, Cibona 14
6. Efes Pilsen 16
7. Olympaikos 19
8. Valencia 21
9. Olimpia Ljubliana 26
10. Ulker 33
11. Roma 36
12. Malaga 41
13. Villerbanne 51
14. AEK, Ortez, Zalgiris 66
15. Alaba Berlin, Partizan 101
16. Krka, Slask 301

What do you guys think? I don't know most of the teams rosters very well, but I think Panathinaikos is alot higher up than what I expect with the current team. We are again, too weak in the Paint with Tsartsaris playing at centre and most players in poor form. The Panathinaikos jersey alone has won most games this season.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Evergreen (and IRA as well) check your PM...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EverGreen-13</b>!
> 1. Maccabi Tel-Aviv, Benneton Treviso 5
> 2. Taugres 7
> 3. Panathinaikos, Barcelona 8
> ...


This is just a joke. Pana above CSKA? Siena above CSKA?
Olimpija above Ulker and Zalgiris? Villerbane above AEK and Zalgiris? Efes and OSFP above Valencia? No, no, no...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

CSKA, Barcelona, Maccabi and Skipper in the Final Four with Skipper taking the championship.....


----------



## pk2nd (Oct 27, 2003)

hmmmm, Benneton nr.1 while Barca and CSKA share 3rd and 5th...

And these are official odds??


:krazy:


----------

